

An interesting take on three emerging Cyber Threats. - bdhe
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/09/three_emerging.html

======
sandroyong
All three points are very valid. On the "Rise of Big Data", it still surprises
me that there is this large migration and acceptance for cloud computing;
people need to control their data or risk misusing it by 3rd parties. On the
issue of "Laws and Regulations", it IS a mistaken belief that it will deter
cybercrime; but more importantly, the internet freedom for legitimate users is
at stake. On the issue of "Cyberwar", there is no doubt it is already here; we
are complacent in thinking that no attacks on a given day is a "good day"
when, in fact, no attacks may really mean we've failed to detect security
breaches and those that wish us harm have already compromised our systems to
be used at a later time.

